# Von Dezimal zu Binär



## Rex (25. Sep 2006)

Liebe Freunde,

ich sende ja Binärdaten im Dezimalformat an mein PHP-Script.
Nun möchte ich aber statt dem Dezimalformat das normale Roh-Binärformat nehmen (101010101...)

Ich verwende die Function Byte.toString() .
Wie kann ich das ändern?

Vielen Dank
MFG
Rex


----------



## Gast (25. Sep 2006)

toBinaryString() ?

das ist dann aber nicht "roh" sondern eine String repräsentation der binärdarstellung


----------



## Rex (25. Sep 2006)

Geht bei einer solchen String-Repräsentation etwas verloren?
Muss man hinterher irgendwas konvertieren oder kann man direkt diesen String als Bilddatei zum Beispiel abspeichern?

Vielen Dank!
Ich glaube, dass ist das, was ich gesucht habe!
MFG
Rex


----------



## Roar (25. Sep 2006)

alder, zahl == zahl, es gibt keinen unterschied zwischen der zahl ob sie jetzt im dezimal oder binärsystem dargestellt wird, beim server kommt das gleiche an. mit ner string repräsentation kannst du und dein server nix anfangen. damit sendest du dem server *text* und keine bilddaten.


----------



## Rex (25. Sep 2006)

Wie sende ich denn jetzt die Raw-Bynaries zu meinem PHP-Script?

MFG
Rex


----------



## Gast (26. Sep 2006)

du sendest die zahl, im computer ist sie eh binär, wenn du sie auf dem bildschirm darstellst ist sie ein string, meistens als dezimal/hexadezimal darstellung.

lies dir endlich hintergrundwissen an, so kann das nicht klappen


----------



## SnooP (26. Sep 2006)

Das ist aber ein allgemein gern vertretener Irrglaube  ... von daher noch akzeptabel - Zahlensysteme sind grundsätzlich äquivalent zueinander... und nur eine Repräsentation der eigentlichen Daten. Ob man diese jetzt binär, dezimal, hexadezimal etc. liest, ist für jedem inkl. dem Computer egal... wenn die Römer VIII Äpfel gezählt haben, haben sie ja nur, weil sie ein anderes Zahlensystem nutzten, nicht weniger als (8)_10 oder auch (1000)_2 Äpfel gehabt 

toBinaryString() kann aber manchmal ganz hilfreich sein, wenn man zu faul ist selbst ins Binärformat umzurechnen und man Informationen benötigt, ob an 5. Stelle eine 1 gesetzt ist oder nicht... - wenn du allerdings jetzt mit Binären Daten umgehen sollst, dann würde ich mich über Binäroperationen |, &, ^, ~, <<, >> nochmal genauestens informieren.


----------

